# Anonymous July Challenge: “Drowning in Plastic”



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 1, 2019)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED. We are implementing this policy in an effort to protect anonymity as well as to spare our entrants the agony of being unable to respond to any critique they may receive for what could conceivably seem like eons. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.
*As previously announced by Gumby, we've updated the *challenge rules*. Henceforth, all submissions will be anonymous.

*Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*The prompt for this month's challenge as chosen by PiP is: *Drowning in Plastic

*You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

*Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me*, *Chester's Daughter**, **so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.



This challenge will close on the 15th of July at 7pm EST.
*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 12, 2019)

*
I’m Being Sucked Through a Straw*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 13, 2019)

*Fabric to Fear*

The gutters are dressed 
in autumn's best
concealing the castoffs
made by man's 
abject hand.

Stunningly vibrant,
the shawls of fall
are welcome respite
from skittering filth
that will remain nomadic
until captured by starving—
and thanks to that 
which won’t biodegrade—
sometimes bulimic
sewer grates.

When she wearies 
of this season's line,
an abundance of Mother's 
forlorn sighs
will sweep away her creation 
disrobing curbs 
still sporting undergarments 
of summer garbage
as the populace
feigns sightlessness
but cannot fake deaf 
gratis of the cringe-worthy crunch
of polyethelene 
beneath their feet.

Once our designer
undresses the streets,
eager eyes that remain 
selectively blind
will espy leaden skies
praying Mother may cover
our disrespect
once more.

So pitiful
that her pure blankets
spun of love
will be mottled by muck
within moments.

We unruly recipients
of her seasonable gifts
must fear the future,
for there will come a day
when our offended modiste
adopts lava 
as her cloth of choice

melting all 

including our precious plastic
which we pridefully made
incapable of decay
sans being bombarded
by UV rays.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 13, 2019)

*
Black Crow*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 13, 2019)

*
Planet Plastic*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 14, 2019)

*
Drowning in Plastic*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 15, 2019)

*Rising Tide, Sunken Pride*

Learn to swallow your pride or spend your days choking on excuses
Strung across your piercing shore, my horizon knows no sunlight

A sailor, a soldier, my ship sunk in sight of home base
Steps we took went in circles; regression

I cannot breathe, this disbelief in what you could do to me
Provided an impression of an eight inch blade in my spine

Submission below a surface as cold as you became
Imploded lungs under tension, I will sleep beneath the sea

Finding your rest is a breeze even while you lie on decisions which ended me
The siren ways you’d chosen cast me straight into the ocean

Trudging trenches searching for any reason to leave me blind, abandoned- I should have been in another’s presence, recycled and bestowed new purpose
But now I am ruined, subjected to this dark blue sorrow, my only company being love you misused 

Escape the net in a final act of self-abuse, last chance at a saving grace I deny
For I will ride this current carrying me as great waves crash, washing away our memories

Falsehood coagulates, a spill so uncontained, your black gold slick careless existence polluted mine
Regarded as rubbish, thrown out – my whole life capsized

Pushed down and buried now, your crimes are covered up by plastics in the deep
Your cheap decoy bottle trick never crept a thing past me

Disposable bags failed to conceal six-pack ring-kept poison you picked
You turned the world we built toxic


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 15, 2019)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

